# My BIG FAT gut!



## Corn88m (Jul 21, 2005)

I know cardio is the only way to lose your gut, but how often should I do cardio? Once a week? Everyday? Are there any supplements I can take to speed up the process? How can I lose this fat in a hurry?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jul 21, 2005)

how much fat? a lot of fat will take a lot of cardio. you need to incorporate weightlifting too though. weightlifting will also help boost your metabolism, help you build muscle, and also help to preserve your muscle while doing cardio. you first need to come up with a solid diet. you can exercise all day long but if youre not eating right it will hinder your progress. if you want to lose fat the healthy way and keep it off permanently, get out of this "hurry" mode youre in. it will take time and discipline but thats what this place is for. ask lots of questions and read lots of stickys and we will help you reach your goals.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 21, 2005)

Corn88m welcome to IM!   

you lose your gut by putting your body in a caloric deficit which is done with a combination of proper diet and training (weights & cardio). 

lose it in a hurry, did you gain it in a hurry?


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 22, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> lose it in a hurry, did you gain it in a hurry?


Oh this is SO true!!

Oh, Corn88m, Welcome to IM


----------



## crazy_enough (Jul 22, 2005)

Corn88m said:
			
		

> I know cardio is the only way to lose your gut, but how often should I do cardio? Once a week? Everyday? Are there any supplements I can take to speed up the process? How can I lose this fat in a hurry?


Welcome!!

But actually, diet along with an appropriate exercise regimen are the only way to loose a gut! ;o)

What have u got to loose, post ure stats, current diet and such...


----------



## Corn88m (Jul 24, 2005)

I just started back working out a few weeks ago, I am 24 years old I'm 5' 10" at 183 lbs. Most of it is fat. I bench 225, squat about 250. I don't really do a lot of cardio, but I know I have to if I want to get good muscle definition. I just don't know how much cardio to do,and if its ok to do while on a cyle.


----------



## antelope07 (Aug 7, 2005)

Hey when I was 19 I did no cardio and I was built well, single digit body fat, things change, now Im 27 and my cardio is a critical component.
I am battling some gut issues myself.  Best advice I have heard today was about the hurry up mode.  I already lived it, now reality is setting in.
Do you cardio however you do, I like to work out with music cos it helps get into the zone.
http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/prima/syn.html
Synephrine seems to be an overlooked option.  The above link will take you there.  I would say along with proper diet you need to consider an appetite suppresant.
Ant


----------

